# Looking for model of microphone



## jabbadabbadahat (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello fellas i have microphone that i need to fix but i dont know the model of it so i can search for schematic.

I attached pictures.

Cheers!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

All you need is a battery and lamp to ring out the selector and call conductors. What's left is the mic.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Do people fix microphones? Why not chuck it out and get a knew one? Why has the cable got a jack plug at one end and a load of crocodile clip connectors at the other end? Is that "Maslanka" some sort of lubricant?

Just saying like.

John T


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

There are two cables to the unit.
The one with the jack is (should be) just for the microphone only. 
The other cable has crimped ends because the fine conductors inside would not make a good contact with a screw terminal block. This cable connects to the PTT button and the mode rotary switch.

IF I was asked to get it working I would not bother trying to find a schematic - I would take the bottom plate off and see where the wires go. A couple of wires might go to the on/off switch, or that might simply be on the actual mike cable. 
Then: Test the mike by itself; test continuity of the wires; test the switch function - All very simple. 
If you don't have a meter then do as Varley says and use battery and lamp.


----------

